# SOTM - Voting



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Please vote for your favourite piece.

First place - 250,000 and can wear this user bar if they want to 








Second place - 100,000
Third place - 50,000

An extra 50k for the winner, and 25k for both second and third places due to hkado's generosity :


1)Michael Carson










2)Killstarz










3)Limba










4)mroutdoorsman










5)Composure










6)hkado










7)jbritt









​


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I went with Composure.

You all did very well, though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Going with the one and only Mr. Michael Carson - Awesome work, and the subject being Vanille doesn't hurt your awesomeness in any way 

Great work all around though people, great work indeed


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn...I have to pick 1??


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn that was tough. with my newfound love for Bones I was on my way to vote for limba when my mouse stopped at hkado.

That's pretty.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Kill got my vote. I really like the texture in the background.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually do not know who to vote for... I'm stuck between MC, Kill, Composure and hkados. All excellent entries guys, not one sig I don't like.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like Michael Carson's and hkado's. Tough choice but i'm going with MC.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I probably should of stated in the rules that voting for yourself is not allowed. I thought that was a given. I will add that in for the next SOTM.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Went with MC! Just Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this is a tough one..im torn between a few.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> this is a tough one..im torn between a few.


Hope you get more votes yourself. It stood out as Wand in something that resembled an epic to me. Had to pick that one :thumbsup: Hope you have such good success here that you don't need it too much in CPL, heh.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hope you get more votes yourself. It stood out as Wand in something that resembled an epic to me. Had to pick that one :thumbsup: Hope you have such good success here that you don't need it too much in CPL, heh.


thanks dude, although im well overdue a win in the CPL


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm voting with killstarz!
I love the background - brazilian flag and wand fight team logo. Plus Wanderlei is one of my favorite fighters!
Excellent sigs evyrone! 
I'm still learning. One day i wish to catch up to you guys!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Gotta go with my girl Hkado on this one


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Awesome sigs everyone but had to go with my boy MC..


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone did really well, hope we have some more contests in the near future.

and how long is voting opened?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Voting is open until 18:00 (British Summer Time) Saturday. I forgot to add the deadline when making the poll.

I will be doing these comps quite often don't worry, although this one will have the highest credit prize(Unless all my bets come through awesomely, but I doubt they will). I'll also be joining in a few once I get Photoshop back as well (just upgraded to Windows 7 and am being lazy with re-installing things)


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

had to show jbritt some love for the 300 sig. One of my fave movies.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This was a tough one. They were all great. I went with MC even though Lightning is much cooler than Vanille! :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

between MC and Hk


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This comp turned out quite well, nice votes and great siggies. Everyone should thank Kry for hosting it, it's going very well.

Thanks to all who voted for me, of course.

HK ruling her first sig competition, good girl.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the wuv MC ! Such good entries. I could of easily voted for alot of them.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

rofl mine sucked! I ran out of time and decided to just submit my current sig instead of nothing. Being super busy can suck!


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jul 19, 2010)

I accdently voted for Killstarz but I ment to vote for Michael Carson.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Noted


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Boy Wonder said:


> I accdently voted for Killstarz but I ment to vote for Michael Carson.


Sshhhhhh....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Calling it. Good job all!!!

Please give congrats and green rep to the winner, hkado!

Excellent sig! And also, LOL YOU ALL LOST TO A GIRL LOLOL.... AHEM.

Second place goes to the awesome Michael Carson. And Third to the Rock Sockin Killstarz (Poll = draw but Boy Wonder clicked wrong)

Credits on there way, hkado feel free to add the winning user bar to your sig whenever you want to


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Sank youms, really thought MC was going to end up winning there towards the end. So 25k more to MC and Killar and 10k to everyone else who participated.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

hkado said:


> Sank youms, really thought MC was going to end up winning there towards the end. So 25k more to MC and Killar and 10k to everyone else who participated.


Thanks and your sig rocked! And being beaten by a girl? Who says thats a bad thing?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol I was only playin around!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Job HKado and thanks to KRY for sorting this out.

See you all at the next one


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Grats Hkado!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

That was thrilling until the very end


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

cant see limbas sig


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, great competition guys.

Thanks to cry for hosting it.

Great job HK, was a close one. 

Everyone did a great job.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html#post1233462

Make sure to check out HK's new spot in the champion roster.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations hk. And hk...thanks for the credits. raise01:
Great job everyone!

And Kry - thanks for hosting this! :thumb02:
Hoping for more vents like this in the future.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job hkado.


----------

